# Obedience A or B class entry?



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. The A or B classification is for you not the dog, has nothing to do with the exercises as they are the same. B class is for experienced handlers, which you are. Good luck!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You will have to enter Novice B with your young dog, however, as long as you have not put an OTCH on a dog, you may enter Open A and Utility A while you are titling that dog. Once the dog has won the CDX and UD titles, you will move to Open B and Utility B if you wish to pursue a UDX and/or OTCH/OM/OGM. 

The rules are similar for Rally, but also take into account the dog's obedience titles: you must enter Rally Novice B no matter what since you have titled a dog in Obedience before. However, as long as your dog does not have any obedience titles, you may enter Rally Advanced A and Rally Excellent A while you title the dog. If your dog does have an obedience title prior to showing in Rally, you must always enter the B class for whatever level you are on. Rally Intermediate (optional) and Rally Master do not have the A & B designation, so you don't have to worry about that with those titles.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

ArkansasGold said:


> You will have to enter Novice B with your young dog, however, as long as you have not put an OTCH on a dog, you may enter Open A and Utility A while you are titling that dog. Once the dog has won the CDX and UD titles, you will move to Open B and Utility B if you wish to pursue a UDX and/or OTCH/OM/OGM.
> 
> The rules are similar for Rally, but also take into account the dog's obedience titles: you must enter Rally Novice B no matter what since you have titled a dog in Obedience before. However, as long as your dog does not have any obedience titles, you may enter Rally Advanced A and Rally Excellent A while you title the dog. If your dog does have an obedience title prior to showing in Rally, you must always enter the B class for whatever level you are on. Rally Intermediate (optional) and Rally Master do not have the A & B designation, so you don't have to worry about that with those titles.


Obedience information is correct. For rally, if you have ANY obedience title you must show in B. I have lost an advanced leg in advanced for showing in A after my dog earned her BN.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Abeille said:


> Obedience information is correct. For rally, if you have ANY obedience title you must show in B. I have lost an advanced leg in advanced for showing in A after my dog earned her BN.


Yes. I guess I should have made sure to emphasize that optional and preferred obedience titles count too.  Sorry you lost a leg in Advanced! That really sucks!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

ArkansasGold said:


> Yes. I guess I should have made sure to emphasize that optional and preferred obedience titles count too.  Sorry you lost a leg in Advanced! That really sucks!



I believe the rule applies to the dog in Rally. Thanks.....I wasn't at all happy. It was the National in Maryland too. The only reason she even placed was that the other dogs didn't qualify. It was a tough course. Completely killed my interest in AKC Rally.


----------

